# Marrying Gay Best Friend



## gbfwife (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi...

A friend of a friend was recently talking about marrying her gay best friend. She has children and is divorced, and really wants to marry him - they love each other, just not in a sexual way. 

She says it's a great way to provide financial and emotional support to her and her children (especially in these economic times). They all love each other and she says that it is a great way to provide a home that is full of happiness for all of them.

My instinct was to advise her not to marry him, but I wanted to talk to a woman who has married her GBF or is considering it/in a similar situation.

If there is anyone out there in this situation, please get in touch... 

What do you guys think of it? Have you heard of it before?

Thanks xx


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

gbfwife said:


> Hi...
> 
> A friend of a friend was recently talking about marrying her gay best friend. She has children and is divorced, and really wants to marry him - they love each other, just not in a sexual way.
> 
> ...


Why marry someone that is gay and that you'll NEVER have a sexual relationship with? :scratchhead:

She can find "financial and emotional support" from a man that is IN love with her and wants to sleep WITH her. Sure, it's ok to "love" your gay best friend, but know the difference of "love" and "IN LOVE". Marry for the right reason!!! :scratchhead:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I guess the main problem exists in what happens when the kids discover that "dad" or mom are getting their sexual needs met on the side


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

And what if SHE wants more kids? :scratchhead:


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

gbfwife said:


> Hi...
> 
> A friend of a friend was recently talking about marrying her gay best friend. She has children and is divorced, and really wants to marry him - they love each other, just not in a sexual way.
> 
> ...


It's a terrible way to provide emotional support to her children.
It's downright horrific thing to do to her children. 
Men and women cannot suppress their sexuality, and this relationship would have a high probably of a problem, thus subjecting the kids to the trauma of a second divorce.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

It's tempting when you are disappointed by the opposite sex. When I was in college, I (like practically every other girl I knew) made a pact with my gay best friend that if we were both single at age 30, to get married. It's a rather immature thing to want to do. 

(By 30 I was married, incidentally.)

What it does is deny that she will ever be able to love or fall in love with a man in a sexual way again. Maybe she won't, maybe she really doesn't want to, but to me this just sounds like a woman who is angry, hurt, and wants to "forget" about dating and love. 

Of course, if she does it, and she does someday fall in love with someone, and want to have a sexual relationship, marriage, etc., she will have to deal with the financial and domestic upheaval of divorce.

Bad idea, all around.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

This isn't the first time it's happened.
I personally, would not do it but to each their own. 
People are going to do whatever they want anyway.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Tax purposes? Might not be a bad idea.
Now, off to my pedi.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Arnold said:


> Tax purposes? Might not be a bad idea.
> Now, off to my pedi.


 Yes, might want to just go ahead and rush into it! The year is almost over!!!!


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

You know, to each their own. They might have a happier household than a LOT of traditional marriages. As long as they have no qualms about getting "some" on the side, I guess it could work.

I couldn't do it, as I need to care about the person that I have sex with.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

This would definitely make a statement although not one I would like to leave my kids with


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Ten_year_hubby said:


> This would definitely make a statement although not one I would like to leave my kids with


I really don't see it damaging the kids if everything is upfront. It is just a different choice of lifestyle. No need to hide anything.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You should ask yourself what is in this for him. He would be taking on a lot of finanical and emotional responsibility. Why would he do this?

Look at the statistics for child sexual abuse. The most likely abuser of children are the boyfriend, or new partner/spouse of the mother.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

With infidelity so rampant, this seems no riskier than any other "marriage'.


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

Arnold said:


> With infidelity so rampant, this seems no riskier than any other "marriage'.


LOL. I was thinking the exact same thing. 

Like it'll be any riskier than the standard marriage would be.


----------

